# Sponges planted tank journal!!!



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey all, so a few months back I decided to turn my 20 gallon high into a Natural Planted Tank. First it was very bare with only a few live plants in it. Then I did more research and discovered that I needed more plants. So I ordered from peachii(Thank you very much!!:-D). The plants all came in nice and in perfect shape, then I just chucked them into the tank(not literally!)where ever they would fit, so this brings us to our first picture,








Stats: filter? I don't remember. Light 1 t5 bulb and a lamp.
And then the betta








What type is he?
Well I guess that is all for now. Will do more tonight.


----------

